# 75g mix tanganyika malawi tank



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

im thinking of setting up my new 75g into a mix tang/malawi tank.
i want this one to have a lot of color but dont want any crossbreeding issues.
i want to eventually end up with about 30 fishes. i want to also have a lot of males of 
species i like. i will be keeping them from around 1" i would prefer to end up with 
all males except for the ones that will not cross breed.

heres my list. let me know what you guys think.

x6 Altolamprologus compressiceps
x6 Julidochromis marlieri (Gombe)
x5-10 Labidochromis caeruleus
x6 Metriaclima estherae 
x10 Pseudotropheus demasoni 
x6 Cyprichromis leptosoma

plus i will be adding 1 male of any species that i like such as:

x1 Pseudotropheus socolofi
x1 Pseudotropheus crabro 
x1 Neolamprologus brichardi 
x1 Neolamprologus sexfasciatus (Gold)
x1 Neolamprologus leleupi 
x1 Chalinochromis sp. "Ndobhoi" 
x1 Aulonocara "German Red"


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see this working in one tank, especially a 75G. But I'm not sure how I would split it up to get something successful.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Mixing agressive mbuna and a lot of the tangs you mentioned will not work. Really it's a disaster waiting to happen. Lots of dead fish.... is my guess.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

well any suggestions or tips?
any specific tangs or malawis i should get rid of?
i would really like to keep comps, julis, yellow labs, demasonis.

this tank will be heavily stock with rocks for aquascaping btw.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Keeping demasonis with calvus and Julies..... Never done it but I would think the calvus wouldn't do well.

If you are set on mbuna.... you can do Julidochromis marlieri. The rest of the tangs I wouldn't try.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

a pair of comps, a pair of julis and bunch of yellow labs are my top 3 choices.
i'd like to keep 1 male demasoni if i can and any 1 male of the species i listed.
i thought overstocking a tank will help a lot with the aggression level?

thanks for the input. im just trying to see what can work 
in this tank before i go ahead and start buying ****.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Over stocking helps with Mbuna it does not help with Tangs.

You might be able to get away with one demasoni but I would watch him VERY closely.

The Labs would do fine with the Calvus and the Julies.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Do the labs clavus and the julies and you can pull off the german red since it is not as aggressive as the mbuna.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have 15 Cyprichromis leptosoma Utinta, 6 Altolamprologus compressiceps "Lufubu", 7 Enantiopus sp. Kilesa in my 90 gallon tank with no problems. The cyps are adults but the others are juveniles.
I have kept demasonis and yellow labs in the past but not mixed in with Tanganyika Lake fish. With demasonis you need one fish or 10+.
My tank looks nice with the three groups. I wouldn't chance mixing as many different fish in there as you desire to do. Save up for a second tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Surely this post and thread should be in the General African Cichlid Discussion area?
This section is for Lake Tanganyika Species only? 8) :thumb:
TBH the set up is very far from perfect.
Yep mix tang cichlids and Malawi cichlids but this is umm so not close to a reasonable selection I suspect a post for getting max replies rather than good advice.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

24Tropheus said:


> Surely this post and thread should be in the General African Cichlid Discussion area?
> This section is for Lake Tanganyika Species only?


I think I know my section by now and if something needs to be moved?? :thumb: :wink:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

this thread shoud be here because i would like to stock it with mostly tangs.

heres my list so far. 
comps, julis, labs. 
i would like some cyprichromis in there also if it would work or Paracyprichromis nigripinnis for red color?

how about saulosi? instead of yellow labs and demasonis?
this way i can get the yellow and blue that i wanted? this 
may not work since they are the same species as demasonis but thougt 
i should ask.

or are there anything from tangs that are yellow or blue?



> Over stocking helps with Mbuna it does not help with Tangs.


i wasnt aware with this in regards with tangs.
thank you.
wow, this tank may end up as a tang tank with yellow labs.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That's really what they are trying to tell you (I think :lol: )
It's really not a good idea to mix lakes. Like with anything, there can be exceptions, that's where the yellow labs come in. Yellow labs are the most peaceful mbuna so they might work.


----------



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

I would suggest increasing your number of Leptosoma and having male specimens of the other fish. Leptosoma will keep out of everyone else's way and you will have the Leptosoma males showing off and breeding constantly.

I have kept Electric Yellows with Calvus, Julies and Leptosoma in the past and they lived together very well.

Electric Yellow do add an awesome element to the Tang tank, i.e. colour.

I don't keep then anymore because they just breed!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

heres my stockin list;
these will be around 1" juvies and will get rid of excess comps and julies once paired off.

x6 comps
x6 julis gombe
x12 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis 
x5-10 yellow labs

any other tangs that arent to aggressive you guys can think i can add here.
pls post it. theres just so many nice tangs and not enough tanks. lol.

i thought i'd add some pics here just so we can see what the tank will look like. 
i know we all know what they look like. just getting a little excited here.


































i think this will look sick! those 3 tangs are probably my top 3. well the #1 would be 
cyphotilapia but we all know they're the king of lake tanganyika. plus i already have a 125g 
totally dedicated to them.

now im missing something with blue. how about some cyprichromis utinta and l. brevis for pink?

















will these cross breed with the Paracyprichromis nigripinnis?
im also considering leleupi for yellow instead of labs but these are more aggressive
and are know for hacking shellies ****.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I wouldn't mix the Labs in with the Tangs. It can be done, but it isn't ideal and you will have conflicting territorial requirements. The Alto's would do best of the Tangs, but I think the Juli's might suffer some, and the Paracyp's are unlikely to look their best. Larger Juli's such as marlieri (non-dwarf) or regani would do ok with the Labs, but then are much more aggressive and would give the Paracyps a hard time.

If you are absolutely set on keeping these Labs, switch to larger Juli's, forget the Paracyps. You can mix in some Cyps, and call it a day. The shelldwellers won't be happy with the Labs.

Alternatively, you could the Altos, Julidochromis of your choice, Neolamp. leleupi and Cyps.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

so if i take out the labs and replace them with n. leleupi, im pretty much ok with my selection?
and i would like to keep the paracyps and cyps utinta if i can.
the only problem here is n. leleupi are hard to come by and can get pricey.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

think ya need two tanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you can't find N. leleupi, you aren't looking very hard, they are quite common in many stores around the area. You really will have a choice... a yellow fish, or the Paracyp's.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks fogel.
mike is actually about 40min away from where i live but i do 
go there from time to time. 
i will contact him for sure.

now if only i can find some paracyps and yellow comps for the price you 
mentioned it would be awesome.
i also found a guy who has lots of julis gombe at 1" and he sells 6 for $15.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> think ya need two tanks


i think you mean 3 tanks.
because this is actually going to be my 2nd tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

If you decide on paracyp's, I have some fry.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

perfect noddy.
how many do you have and how big are they?
pm me your info and we can discuss price.
im looking to get 10-12 as soon as my tank is ready.
mel


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

so now how many leleupi should i get. im thinking maybe 6.

6 comps.
6 julis
6 leleupis
10+ paracyps
6 cyps utintas

thats 30+ juvies to start in a 75g tank.
im hoping to end up with 
2 comps, 2 julis and hopefully original amount for the rest of the group.

since these guys will be all aprrox. 1", will 1 penguin 350 be enough filtration for a while?
thanks for everyones help. i really appreciate it.
mel


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

can i add some Ophthalmotilapia ventralis for blue?









if so how many? maybe i can replace the utintas with these.


----------



## fredmanby (Apr 18, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> can i add some Ophthalmotilapia ventralis for blue?


Sorry, I don't mean to be critical, but I'm not sure I agree with this idea of choosing tanganyikans based on colour. The problem is that O. ventralis do not go well with aggressive rock-dwellers like N. leleupi. Could I suggest you first try to identify the kind of environment you plan to recreate in your tank, and then choose species accordingly? Maybe google for Tanganyikan habitats/biotopes or, for more authority on this subject, one of Ad Konings' books on Tanganyika.

Again, I don't mean to be critical, but just trying to help.

Fred


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Ophthalmotilapia ventralis needs a large tank and will not go well with your tank mates. Stick to the direction you were going


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

mel_cp6 said:


> so now how many leleupi should i get. im thinking maybe 6.
> 
> 6 comps.
> 6 julis
> ...


More Cyps. I gather you'll be reducing the numbers for the substrate spawners, once they mature and pair up? The leleupi and comps you can keep several females. The Juli's just the pair.

The fish won't be unhappy if you over filter. You won't run into problems over filtering, but you will under filtering...


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

fred. 
the main idea for me is to have a colorful tank of tanganyikas.
im trying to choose species with the colors that i wanted that CAN co-exist.
if an experience member suggest that a specific species will NOT work, then i 
will follow their advice and remove the species and hopefully find something that will work.
im fairly new to tangs other than cyphos, thats the reason im asking a lot of questions.
trying to do this right the first time around.

i think most people will choose color first instead of personality. if one sees a bright blue fish and a gray fish. this person will most likely chose the blue one, correct?

but thank you for your advice, i appreciate it and i take no offense.
it looks like a NO for the Ophthalmotilapia ventralis.



> More Cyps. I gather you'll be reducing the numbers for the substrate spawners, once they mature and pair up? The leleupi and comps you can keep several females. The Juli's just the pair.


yes. i will reduce stock accordingly.

so the p350 will be ok for the time being i assume. 
i will be adding either a canister or a sump as soon as i have some extra funds.

i was going to turn this 75g to a saltwater tank but after doing some research, i dont 
think im ready to commit that much money and time (maintenance wise).
so this is the main reason im trying to have a colorful tank.
i hope you guys can understand what i am trying to do.
thanks


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I would get rid of the julies if anything as the paracyps will also be competing for space and I think you want the leleupi's for colour. They are nasty fish though. Keep in mind that they will bully the paracyps.

I would stick to just a pair of calvus, a pair of leleupi's, paracyps, and the utintas. Lower the number down to 6-8 for paracyps and bump up the numbers for cyps. 10-12 would be ideal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

mel_cp6 have you seen some/all these fish in person? For example brevis are not pink, it was just unusual lighting for that shot. The paracyps are not bright orange with neon blue stripes, but if you use a flash to take a pic of one in a dark cave you can make them look like that. The cyps look like the pic when they are trying to spawn with a female but not 24/7.

When you said given a choice, a person will choose color over personality it made me think you would prefer malawi. Tang keepers ARE choosing personality over color. FWIW Malawi do have the brilliant colors. Also your salt water comment...many choose mbuna because they have similar brilliant colors. Just a thought.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yes tangs are more sought after for behavior

but i think that their color is under estimated, get enough brichardi swimming around in a tank with black sand and you'd be supprised how much color you might be looking at

having said that, i think that trying to ballance so many species for color is easier and better done with malawi rather than tangs

if i was going to do so many variation i'd want to do it in a bigger tank for better deffinition of territories


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i understand what you guys are saying with malawis having the color.
but their way to aggresive and they pretty much have the same body style 
but with different color. i wanted to go with tangs because they have some 
different body style and i can keep it a bit peaceful. i hope.

i really dont want to do malawis at this time. 3rd tank maybe.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There isn't much peaceful about spawning substrate spawners.... Don't expect a lot of hugging in this tank... they'll take some territory management, but IMHO is worth it.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

ransome. you pretty much have what i want in your 125.
is a 75 way to small then?



> There isn't much peaceful about spawning substrate spawners.... Don't expect a lot of hugging in this tank... they'll take some territory management, but IMHO is worth it.


oh boy, now this is gonna get complicated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

75G way too small. I'm already considering removing fish. I have one species more than what was advised plus the tret and I'm starting to see why the advice was given, LOL!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

btw, *** seen the comps, calvus, julis, in person.
i do like their colors. actually i've own these guys for a short time before i converted the 
125 to cyphos only tank. well a parrot and a 5" calvus is in there with them.

i've also seen the utintas in person but i have not seen paracyps.

i really like the calvus' shape. if i can do a 1 male and several females of different color and some of the species that will work would be awesome.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well your first post said no cross breeding so you can't put the various colors of calvus and comps in the same tank.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

when you have breeding going on there will be much more agression than in an all male malawi tank like i have

if you think it's going to be a plug and play cake walk with these fish i think you're in for a supprise, once these fish sexually mature and start mating the agression is going to sky rocket in some of these fish, not with just mate slection but also with fry protection, as sone tangs do, with malawi mouth brooders once they spit the fry it's up to the fry to stay alive, the agression only goes as far as mating which you avoid with an all male tank, which is what you do when you want color (in my opion that is)


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

never mix lakes. Mbuna will push the tangs out of their territories and when pairs form they won't have anywhere to spawn. Its not natural you don't find mbuna in lake tanganyika so don't do it


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

im gonna put this tank on hold until i am certain of what i want.
tangs or malawis, color or pensonality?

so it looks like even if go with malawis such as yellow labs, red zebras and demasonis.
theres not 1 species from tangs i can put in there. i was thinking maybe i can put 1/species of my original list but it looks like thats not a good idea either.
so for now, i will keep it empty until i figure out what i want.
thanks for all the help.
i clearly have a lot more to learn.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

You are smart in taking your time about this. Why waste money on fish that don't work and stress on fish that won't work.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah i've been going back and forth on what i want to do for my next tank, so in the meantime i'm going to start up a 10 gallon shellie tank while i ponder my next larger setup

i've seen the lakes mixed, especially in pet stores, yesterday in fact i saw julis, comps, brichardi, taiwan reefs, borleyis, and peacocks all in the same tank, they tend to match their fish more so in current size rather than lakes and true compatability

i wish i could start a store around here...


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> i wish i could start a store around here...


me to! that would be nice.
then i would have no problem going to work everyday. lol.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

mel. You say you want colour and personality but I see that you have a dimly lit 125g full of boring, slow, dopey fronts. Do yourself a favour and get rid of them and fill the tank with about 50 Tropheus.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

> mel. You say you want colour and personality but I see that you have a dimly lit 125g full of boring, slow, dopey fronts. Do yourself a favour and get rid of them and fill the tank with about 50 Tropheus.


 i hope the guys from frontosa finatics doesnt read this comment of yours. lol!

these guys are not that bad. they not very skittish like my 1st burundis. i want these guys to breed in the future to help pay for my fish hobby. they'not fronts by the way. their gibberosas. im not really a big fan tropheus either.

these guys are staying in the 125. 
im setting up a 75g in the living room, thats why i want it with lots of color.
the 125 is the basement.

im holding of on my fish choices for the time being. i may end up doing malawis after all.
but in the meantime, i will be working on the stand, canopy and diy bg.


----------

